# Finally got a lathe, Harrison L5A



## ryanthemillwright0919 (Jan 23, 2021)

After a year and a half search I finally found a lathe in great shape for a good price. The son of the owner messaged me saying his father has a Harrison he would like to sell.  I contacted the father whom was also a millwright,  after an hour on the phone  I drove an hour to view it. It came from a high-school, then a doctor owned it to make sail boat parts, then the seller acquired it, now me. The ways have minimal wear, 


It has a bunch of original documents including the inspection certificate!


----------



## mprozycki (Jan 23, 2021)

Looks good.  How's it working for you?


----------



## ryanthemillwright0919 (Jan 23, 2021)

Working out the pick up arrangements currently.


----------



## YotaBota (Jan 23, 2021)

Congrats, did you get any other tooling or chucks with it?


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 23, 2021)

Nice find, congrats


----------



## Brent H (Jan 23, 2021)

nice!


----------



## Tom O (Jan 23, 2021)

Nice lathe I had one like that at one time that came with the hydraulic copy attachment.


----------



## ryanthemillwright0919 (Jan 23, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> Congrats, did you get any other tooling or chucks with it?


Faceplate and dog, a ton of kennametal tooling. A bunch of other odds and ends,  I wish I had a 4 jaw.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 23, 2021)

very nice!


----------



## YotaBota (Jan 23, 2021)

If you were in Calgary, Tom Kitta has 15 of everything for anything, he must have an 4j that will fit. 
The L nose chucks don't come up very often but someone here must have a lead on one for you.


----------



## Hruul (Jan 23, 2021)

Nice Lathe Congrats!!


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 23, 2021)

Sweet lathe!
Congratulations


----------



## cuslog (Jan 24, 2021)

Nice, solid looking old lathe !


----------



## Blue Wall (Jan 25, 2021)

Your patience has paid off!!!!


----------

